# New picture of my new baby!



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Rainy Day Woman's had a couple of days to dry off and figure out how all her parts work, and she is just ready to tell the world what-for! I am just so cotton-picking pleased with this little girl, I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I love her!!!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my GOSH! That is just the cutest little face. You better hide her so no one steals her. LOL


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

she is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My gosh she is beautiful!

You are very lucky you are in Texas - cause I think she would be hidden at my house ... LOL!

Congrats


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's absolutly gorgous!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH My. She looks like one of those adorable stuffed animals. Makes you want to squeezer her to death.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just adorable.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What a pretty face!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She certainly is a looker, blue eyes to boot!


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you all - I'm very pleased with her, to say the least. And she's not going anywhere, so if any of you come to Texas for a visit you can just forget the huge purses and bulky coats to hide her in! :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

too cute! I can;t wait for babies! they don't start arriving here till late march.
beth


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Like everyone else- such a beautiful face- she looks so lively.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh My! She is soooooo gorgeous!!!! I LOVE that picture, it shows she has loads of personality!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

She's so cute, what's her nickname?


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

I call her Rainy....and ohmigosh is she a perky little thing! She never walks anywhere, she bounces. I'm not sure how I could be more pleased with her....she's so flashy, has those bee-u-t-ful!!! blue eyes, and her topline's as level as they come. It's too early to start talking much about width, but I think she's going to be plenty wide and long. i am just REALLY REALLY REALLY pleased. And mom's udder is very nice, her foreudder is as smooth as you could want - really nice.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

She is fantastic!!! How beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

*please don't hate me ;-)*

Took this yesterday (Tues.) and had to pass it on......one of the reasons I'm so disgustingly excited about this girl is that she's the first doe for her sire, my Teacup's Presidential Caliber, and I can see that he corrected several faults in her dam, especially a steep rump. AND I just did what I thought I'd never do - I sold his sire, Dav-Lyn Bill-E-Clin-Ton, who is the foundation sire for my herd. But with 10 of my 17 does his daughters or granddaughters, he'd done his job too well and it was time to let him work his magic for someone else. "Prez", as I called him, never failed to improve any doe he was bred to, and I am just over the moon to see that his son is going to carry on that family tradition!


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Rainy is so beautiful, love her colors. Got a kissable face. 
She is a beauty. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

She is so adorable! I just love her


----------

